

New Multilingual eCommerce System - Pixelaki

With Smoolis you can easily build your own  store to sell products online. It requires no programming knowledge, can charge different rates of VAT and simulate shipping. All themes are free, modern and responsive. The focus is always multilingualism, each text element by the shop owner can be easily translated. You simply sign up, select your theme, add your products and you are ready to start accepting orders. Smoolis started as a side project in 2013 and was founded by three web professionals and designers from Zurich, Switzerland. Because of the missing multilingual function in all other popular e-commerce systems, Smoolis teamed up, with the aim to develop a new one that enables everyone to set up easily a multilingual online store in just a few clicks.
www.smoolis.com
======
NicoJuicy
The support link is with a target="_blank" (remove the target attribute)

The themes don't look attractive like the ones in the overview, perhaps you
should use better looking screenshots for the themes page.

I'd appreciate a demo (screenshots look really nice though)

Seems a solid project, are you a startup?

------
dutchbrit
Which payment methods can people accept on their webshop?

------
frank_zh
nice! at last we have a simply made multilingual online store system.
congrats!

~~~
NicoJuicy
Offtopic:

You really shouldn't make accounts just to up your post :)

